# Adquisición de datos por Tarjeta de audio



## tlakaled (Sep 29, 2005)

Hola a todos, pues sin mas ni mas, lo que les quiero preguntar es si alguno de ustedes me puede ayudar con algún método para poder leer los datos que entran a la tarjeta de sonido por medio del microfono. los datos los quiero procesar en C, Java o Visual, para posteriormente realizar operacion de la ec. de mariposa de la transformadorrmada rápida de fourier en cualquiera de esos lenguajes.

Mas concretamente. ¿que libreria o herramienta (según el lenguaje) tengo que llamar para poder tomar los datos de la tarjeta de sonido?. 

Espero me puedan ayudar.


----------



## MaMu (Sep 29, 2005)

Usando una interrupcion podes controlar todo para su posterior procesamiento por software, independientemente del lenguaje.


----------



## Marcelo (Sep 29, 2005)

A mi esto me parece más algo relacionado a software que a hardware pero otra forma con la que podrías utilizar tu tarjeta de sonido para captura bien sea por micrófono o por entrada auxiliar, es buscar cual es la librería que la maneja es decir, su driver.

Usando la forma difícil o el camino largo, deberás investigar como declarar las funciones que debes utilizar para leer la entrada del micrófono, guardar el sonido capturado en un binario y luego procesar la data como quieras.

La DLL que contiene la librería depende de la tarjeta que tengas. Estos drivers también pueden venir con la extensión .DRV 

Otra forma que creo es la más directa y más comunmente usada, es recurrir a las API de Windows, que prácticamente tienen todos las funciones necesarias para hacer casi cualquier cosa con el sistema operativo. 
Lo más fácil es usar un control multimedia ya hecho, llamado desde tu programa para capturar el audio y luego hacer pasar el archivo capturado  por tus filtros para poder graficarlo. Como interpretar los datos del archivo es otra cosa....  

Fíjate en este link donde verás un ejemplo:

http://msdn.microsoft.com/library/d...irectshow/htm/creatinganaudiocapturegraph.asp

Nota: Al hablar de filtros no me refiero a los electrónicos sino a los de software.

Conoces Java? (no Javascripts), entonces mira este:
http://www.developer.com/java/other/print.php/2105421

y aquí tienes una librería C++ freeware y con código fuente para manipular RIFF o Wav.:
http://website.lineone.net/~s.brandwood/wavef/wavef.html


Saludos,
Marcelo.[/url]


----------



## tlakaled (Oct 9, 2005)

gracias, espero funcione.

Pero alguien puede darme un ejemplo de codigo fuente, la bronca es que no soy muy ducho en C  ops: 

Y de aqui en adelante pasaré el post a la parte de software.


----------

